
Working Copy, Git on iOS 8 - rcarmo
http://workingcopyapp.com/
======
spdustin
Pretty handy - assuming OP is the author, can you say what's different when
compared to GitMongo? It's what I'm using now, but I am curious if you've
already determined the value-add of Working Copy.

~~~
rcarmo
No, not the author. I don't know GitMongo, but this works with the iOS 8 file
picker and lets me use the repos in it from Textastic, which is great for my
purposes.

